# Splitting up and storing your bacon



## lookwow (Mar 8, 2013)

Just wondering what you guys all do with your bacon after you get it cut up? I have a vac sealer but obviously that takes forever as you have to cut it, seal one end, fill it and then seal the other end.

Any of you guys have any tricks or use other stuff that is faster and or cheaper as those bags are not cheap?


----------



## xutfuzzy (Mar 8, 2013)

I recently did 33 pounds of bacon...took about an hour to vacuum seal it all into 1/2 pound packages.  Beers helped.


----------



## rob989_69 (Mar 8, 2013)

I cut it all and portion it out afterwards. I use the rolls not the bags. I just picked up 2 16ft rolls recently for about $30 I think. Foodsaver had them on sale.


----------



## killnsmoke (Mar 8, 2013)

I slice it all, package it according to how much we usually eat for breakfast, and vacuum seal. Takes a long time but I only do it once a year


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 8, 2013)

rob989_69 said:


> I cut it all and portion it out afterwards. I use the rolls not the bags. I just picked up 2 16ft rolls recently for about $30 I think. Foodsaver had them on sale.



You can get 4 20ft rolls for less than $30 from VSU and their bags are much better than the FS bags:
http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/115-x-20-Premium-Vacuum-Sealing-Rolls_c10.htm

Plus there is a 10% coupon code for SMF members, see post #78:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119694/vacuum-sealer-bags-supplies-discount-coupon/60


----------



## rob989_69 (Mar 8, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> You can get 4 20ft rolls for less than $30 from VSU and their bags are much better than the FS bags:
> http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/115-x-20-Premium-Vacuum-Sealing-Rolls_c10.htm
> 
> Plus there is a 10% coupon code for SMF members, see post #78:
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119694/vacuum-sealer-bags-supplies-discount-coupon/60


That's a good deal, actually after I posted that I looked at what I got. I got 2 boxes, 2 rolls each. 11" x 16'. So 4 rolls total. Still VSU is a bit better, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 8, 2013)

I ordered rolls this week.  Tried the bags last week...hers are better than the FS brand.  Feel thicker!

Kat


----------



## wes w (Mar 8, 2013)

xutfuzzy said:


> I recently did 33 pounds of bacon...took about an hour to vacuum seal it all into 1/2 pound packages.  Beers helped.


Mixed drinks aren't bad either.

Kat the vac rolls seem to get more air out too.   I love them.  The narrow  rolls are perfect for links as well.  I'll be putting my bacon in them as well once it finishes curing and smoked.   The only thing that kills me about vac sealing is  foodsaver tends to get over heated and you have to wait for it to cool.


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 8, 2013)

Wes W said:


> Mixed drinks aren't bad either.
> 
> Kat the vac rolls seem to get more air out too.   I love them.  The narrow  rolls are perfect for links as well.  I'll be putting my bacon in them as well once it finishes curing and smoked.   *The only thing that kills me about vac sealing is  foodsaver tends to get over heated and you have to wait for it to cool.*



That gives you time to take a drink while it cools!


----------



## wes w (Mar 8, 2013)

LOL!  Your right.   Wife makes them strong!


----------

